# Getting rid of the dog



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm observing on a different thread where a poster mentioned having to give away a dog due to lifestyle issues. He's now looking to get another dog as his lifestyle has improved and is now more conducive to owning a dog.

I don't know this poster or his situation, he's getting some grief over re-homing his pet. 

Is there ever a legitimate reason for re-homing a dog? And if so, what's the statue of limitations before it's responsible and reasonable to acquire another dog? 

In 2010 I was married to a high-income husband. We owned a nice home with a big yard and I worked a very flexible schedule that allowed me to spend a lot of time with my dogs. I acquired Kopper, a working-line dog, with the intention of doing obedience and agility with him. 

2012-2014: divorce. . . career change. . . unemployment. . . huge loss of income. . . much longer hours at work. . . move. . .

Today I'm a single dogmom living in a 1 bedroom apartment, on a greatly reduced income, watching one dog die slowly from Degenerative Myelopathy and trying to keep a young Working Line dog with EPI healthy and exercised and trained. Pain meds for rocky, enzymes for Kopper, grain-free food for Kopper, PB&J for me. 

Sometimes I think it would be in the dogs' best interest if I at least re-homed Kopper to a family that can devote the time and energy and money to training and competing with him. Honestly the only reason I haven't is that I'm too **** selfish and can't stand to lose anything else I love. I'm NOT planning to get rid of either dog, but 3 years ago it sure was easy to sit there in my cushy life and say, "I'd live under a bridge with my dogs." In practice holding onto dogs in greatly changed circumstances is very difficult. I probably couldn't do it if I had children. 

What if someone in my situation had 2 or 3 children to feed? If they legitimately had to get rid of the dogs to feed and house their kids, how long after improving their lives in the future would they have to wait before being morally okay to get another dog? 

I'm not making judgments here, just interesting in hearing others' thoughts on the matter. Because one thing I can say for sure is that you don't know if you haven't been there.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I asked the same exact question once...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...557-there-such-thing-legit-reason-rehome.html


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry you had to go through that...sorry about the pb&j.. I prefer pb&bananas! You are right, no one knows until one has been there..


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, You put that into a VERY clear perspective. Things change for people and sometimes the best thing for the dog is to re-home. I saw the post you are talking about- I don't know the posters circumstances but I can't help but wonder if people are jumping to conclusions about the re-homing due to a "light" tone rather than a tone of high distress over having done that.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I think it is easy to say what you would never do. None of us can predict our lives can turn on a dime. I have rehomed two dogs, each for a specific reason,my basis was that the dog's life became better due to the change in homes. This wasn't a lightly taken step for me, but a reality that I needed to face. Bravo to those who never find themselves in circumstances that may make re-homing a possibility. I admire your dedication to your dogs.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I would say the point that someone has to make the decision to rehome their dog will vary person to person depending on their own limits, priorities, and responsibilities. 

My personal priority is my dog, and I know that I would find a way to keep him even if I had to live under a bridge to do it. But I also accept that not everyone else is the same as me. It doesn't make me better or worse than anyone else, it just means that everyone has different situations and limits. 

If someone has a dog in a good situation and their situation changes and they feel they have responsibilities above the dog and the care of the dog has surpassed their limits, then it is a responsible choice to rehome the dog and give it its best possible chance. Especially if someone also has children to care for. Dogs can adapt to a new home. It's a different story for children. 

As far as rehoming the dog and then getting another one down the line, I would just say that before the person gets another one, they should think about what they can do to safeguard against their past experience. No one can know everything, but they can learn from their past. I even learn from other's experiences. I have plans in place in case of debilitating illness, house fires, car wrecks, loss of job, homelessness, etc. None of it may ever happen, but if it does I will be more prepared.

Plus there is a difference between rehoming and dumping. Someone legitimately rehomes their dog because they have lost their job and no longer have the money or time to devote to the dog the got or they have children they have to feed and they won't be able to afford it if they keep the dog. They rehome it because they want to give it its best chance and they realize that they may not be able to provide that. Dumping is the person who buys a puppy or dog and then decides they don't feel like potty training or the dog sheds too much or they would rather spend money on video games than vet care.

I tend to be very cynical working around the general public, where many people are dumping off their dog because it jumps too much or Pedigree is too expensive or they don't feel like taking the dog to the vet. But I support owners who are realistic about their situation and have to make the decision, for whatever responsible reason, that the dog would have a chance for a more stable life in another home.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Our family has been through a lot of struggles in our life, mainly financially, but we have always managed to scrape by. We've always done the best for our animals, switched them to canned food even though it was more expensive, pushed back bills to afford flea medication or mite treatments, etc. 

It's not easy when you're on a very limited income living paycheck to paycheck, but some people can make it work. Others can't.

We can afford the really minor stuff, but if one of our pets developed a serious illness that required tons of money? I don't think we could do it. No matter how much we love our pets, love doesn't make the world go round. Money does. It's a horrid truth, but a truth no less.

I would do everything within my power to hang onto my dog, see if there was something, _anything_ I could do to find a way to cover the costs. But if I really, truly couldn't? I'd make sure I found someone that could. Because as much as I love my babies, my first priority is their health and happiness. And if them being happy and healthy means being somewhere else? Then yeah, I'd do it. 

It would honestly kill me and I would hope that someday they could come back to me, but if you truly love someone, human or animal, then you should want what is best for them, no matter what it means for you.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yes. There are good reasons to rehome a dog. Each case is different, each person is different. 

And people grow up. They mature. Things they did in the past don't always reflect who they are now. So it should always be on a case by case basis.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

gsdsar said:


> Yes. There are good reasons to rehome a dog. Each case is different, each person is different.
> 
> And people grow up. They mature. Things they did in the past don't always reflect who they are now. So it should always be on a case by case basis.


This exactly!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes there are good reasons to rehome, good people rehome, life hapoens and lets hope we all never have to be in a situation that forces us to make a rehoming choice


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I personally had to do this once when I lost everything. It broke my heart and to this day I think about it daily and I make myself sick over it. It was well over 15 yrs ago and nothing I do can make me feel better. I waited several years before I got another dog and I promised myself that no matter what that would not happen again. I find that due to my past experience my present dogs are very spoiled. I will starve before they go without. Everything revolves around them and their care. I don't judge people if they are in a bad way, but I get mad if someone gets rid of a dog because it's not potty trained or it jumps the fence. There are so many more resources now that can help people in bad situations.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It's not just the reasons that matter. It's _how_ you rehome. There are responsible ways to do it, and very irresponsible ways.

When I see rehoming on a rescue app, I want to know why, whom did they rehome to, and do they know if the dog had a happy life. Some of it we can work through--if there was a divorce, loss of home, etc., but they found the dog found a fantastic home, they stayed in touch, and they know it had a great life, I'm okay with that. 

On the other hand, if they rehomed on Craigslist with a free-to-good-home ad, without a home check, have no contact info for the adopter, and have no idea what happened to the dog...that's honestly not okay with me. 

The worst-of-the-worst rehoming stories are the ones who dumped the previous dog at a public shelter due to some change in life circumstances. All the public shelters in my area are high-kill. Owner surrendered dogs are often euthanized the same day they come in. It isn't rehoming; it's asking a stranger to kill your scared, confused dog. It might be different in other places where the euth rates are low and dogs have a good chance of being adopted. That's not the case where I live, and it was even worse 5, 10, 15, or 20 years ago (when euth rates approached 100% in many shelters down here, and they used gas chambers or heart sticks for a gruesome, terrifying death).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There are LOTS of reasons to re-home dogs and ways to do it. Since I've been involved in rescue I know it's absurd to say otherwise. I don't keep every dog I foster. I've been paid to help raise (and sell) puppies! I've also sold one of my own dogs to a good friend who was a better fit for his temperament and has provided him opportunities I never could have. I've had dogs in my home I would NEVER sell or rehome not even for millions of dollars, and I've had dogs in my home I had no intention of keeping permanently. I agree with it being a case-by-case basis.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't judge people for their decision to rehome a dog if its in the best interest of the animal.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I haven't read all the replies, but I wanted to say I think the answer to your question depends on the individual person. Like you said, when things are going great its easy to say you'd live under a bridge with your dogs. And when you're living under a bridge, it can be easy for others to say you're doing the wrong thing for your dogs and they deserve better which means being without you. 

What each individual person is willing to go through for their dogs is going to be different. As long as the dogs needs are being met, IMO its the long term picture thats important, not the immediate one. If someone isn't prepared to care for the needs of the animal for the long term, then maybe its better off being rehomed with someone who is. 

Lots of changes in forum members here over the years, but I've been homeless with my dogs multiple times. Including a 5 month stretch. Forum members even tried to help me find temporary foster care for my male at the time Logan, so that Tessa as my service dog and I could try to get into an apartment through help for the homeless. Things didn't work out, and the dogs lived in my vehicle with me. My days basically revolved around their needs though. I found work at a barn and they had a ball while I was at work saving up money and trying to find a place to live. It was really rough, but honestly I'm sure if the dogs could speak they'd say they would do it again. In fact in many ways I've never been closer to my dogs than I was during that period, with so much revolving around their needs due to the poor circumstances. They were never hungry, I took them to the vet as needed. We all snuggled together every night. I know I couldn't have made it through without them.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

I rehomed a dog. I had gotten her from animal control, and she wasn't working out with my other pets at all. I actually would have kept her since I felt strongly that I had made a commitment to her, but for some reason my ex-husband thought we were getting rid of her. I think the kids had told him she wasn't working out well. He called me and told me she was the best pet out of all my pets, and that if I wasn't keeping her then he wanted her. I honestly had no intention of giving her up, but once a great home pretty much fell in my lap I couldn't resist the opportunity. 

So she ended up living her life out as an only pet (very spoiled and loved), which I think was best for her as well as for me. She was pretty stressed at my house with other animals around.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

It all depends on the situation, the individual, and what's best for the dog. If the dog would do better in a home with no other dogs, or with a more experienced owner, etc, then interest is obviously in the dog's welfare. HOW you rehome is more important.

In the thread in question, I don't think getting rid of a dog because you lived in an apartment and the dog got too big is a valid reason. That being said, people do grow up and learn from past mistakes. 

I have never rehomed a dog, but I have returned one to the rescue he came from. He bit me (hard enough to require stitches) and I discovered the rescue had failed to disclose a past bite history as well. It killed me to do it but I was in no way experienced enough to deal with a dog like that and it would have been no life for the dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LoveEcho said:


> It all depends on the situation, the individual, and what's best for the dog. If the dog would do better in a home with no other dogs, or with a more experienced owner, etc, then interest is obviously in the dog's welfare. HOW you rehome is more important.


Let's make this a different animal. LoveEcho has my horse. He was alone and my daughter no longer paid any attention to him. Perfectly safe at my house but he, as a herd animal, was alone. I did not have time to take over his care and attention. So I rehomed him. Luckily for me, Tory wanted him. It's a win-win for all but especially for Red.

Was that wrong of me? Should I have forced myself to make it work? Why when he's in a better home for him?

If a person feels an animal is better off in a different home, for any reason, then it's up to the owner to decide that. Nobody else. There are many legitimate reasons for rehoming an animal. It might be just as simple as it's not the right animal for you. Personally, I think it's selfish to keep an animal that clashes with you rather than find the right home just because of how others perceive the action. How it's done is important. The original owner needs to make sure that the animal is going to a good place.

Now if people are making a habit of rehoming animals on a regular basis that is a different story. That shows a lack of responsibility not a concern for the animal.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I was one of those negative responses and it was the tone of the post (and then the tone of the OP's responses further validated my first gut feeling). Of course there are always legitimate reasons to rehome a dog and responsible ways to do it. All my posts are jmho, but admittedly I have little tolerance for irresponsible or even cavalier-sounding (no time to look up spelling today, lol) reasons. and even less patience for those who want a dog for "security" reasons. combine the two and you get no slack from me at all, lol...

ps...michelle, lots of people address their posts to someone's icon/screen name, likely no offense intended. take care.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

katieliz said:


> ps...michelle, lots of people address their posts to someone's icon/screen name, likely no offense intended. take care.


Inside joke. but thanks for the tidbit anyways.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm not sure where the thread is, so I can only take from my experiences...When I was much younger (21 years old), I had a cat named Peeps. I loved Peeps so much she was my soul cat...At the time, I was in a very bad relationship with my kid's dad. I was the bread winner, he didn't work. I decided to leave him, but not before he found out and stole the $2,000 I had saved to be able to afford moving out into a new apt. So, I had to move in with my mom who at the time lived with a man that was allergic to cats. So Peeps could not come with me. I rehomed her to the neighbor across the street. I also had said things like, "I will live anywhere with my cat". Well, let me tell you, I tried that. Living with any animal in a car is not only difficult, but not super fair to the animal itself. It was a hard decision, but I made the best choice that was available to me. I think we all have this romantic idea of going through the lows and the highs with our beloved pets, but sometimes when it really happens, it's not quite as easy as it sounds.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

haha michelle I'm readin' so fast I didn't even realize it was YOU. duh...and now that I think of it I might not even be thinkin' of the same rehoming post. sometimes I come here hit and miss just to clear my brain of all the expediting biz stuff. and prolly shoulda sent this to you pm in order to not hijack the thread. sorry all.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I agree that it is individual decision and what constitutes valid grounds for one family/person may not cut it for another person. 

People and circumstances change. I've done a lot to be able to live with my dogs. I was able to do it. Not everyone is able to accept marginal circumstances to keep their animals. 

Another way to look at this is if the dog is with a person who will lightly give it up, they are quite possibly better off with someone else. For that animal the generic "we" have to hope that they get a better draw in the lottery of humans to live with the second time out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sometimes life situations change.

Sometimes, we get a dog for a purpose that dog cannot fulfill, like a service dog, or a competitive dog, and keeping that dog, and bringing another in will serve neither dog to the optimum level, or may be simply impossible, or just plain hard on everyone. 

Sometimes, a dog and a owner simply do not bond.

In just about every case where an owner wants to give up a dog, it is probably the best thing for the dog if the owner does. I know that might not be the popular stance. And yet, when people keep a dog out of obligation, that dog is not reaching the level of canine/human experience that it deserves. Someone who would take that dog and love it for whom it is would give that dog a much better life, than someone who has it because it would be wrong to give it up. 

Dogs do not need doggy day care, and $300 crates, and $100 bags of dog food. They do not need expensive dog toys and beds. They need to be wanted, and that is about all they need, save some basic care and food. But you can't buy a dog's love. Dogs are simple creatures. They can take almost anything that we give them. But they would do better with far less from someone who truly wants the dog. And I don't think you can fool a dog when it comes to that. If you regret having the dog, it is best to give the dog up so it has a chance at a better dog-life. 

So we can slap people for seeing dogs as disposable, and getting rid of them when they mature into crazy teenagers or boring adults or aging seniors. But if that dog goes to someone who does want the dog, it is better for the dog. And if the dog is humanely euthanized, well, what kind of existence is it really with someone who doesn't want you. 

A youngster, and even an adult with years of life left in them, might find a much better life with someone else. But I feel for the seniors who have known their owners for 8 or 10 or more years, and suddenly are dumped. Who is going to pick them up and care for them? Someone might, but how does a dog adjust to that change? Many do. And still, taking the puppy years and the young dog years from a critter and then dropping them when they start costing more at the vet, or when they start limping and need some extra care -- that's hard. And if that person then runs out and gets another puppy, that sucks. Because that dog wasn't a fail when it came to the owner's expectations or requirements. It managed just fine as a youngster and as an adult. Ah well. Even older dogs need to be wanted and not just cared for. 

So even with the aging dogs, if someone truly doesn't want the dog, don't beat them up to guilt them into keeping the dog. When they go to get another dog, well, internet-smacking them around a little probably will not do anything to fix the gaping hole in their character, but it can make the one doing the smacking feel a little better in the short run.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> Let's make this a different animal. LoveEcho has my horse. He was alone and my daughter no longer paid any attention to him. Perfectly safe at my house but he, as a herd animal, was alone. I did not have time to take over his care and attention. So I rehomed him. Luckily for me, Tory wanted him. It's a win-win for all but especially for Red.
> 
> Was that wrong of me? Should I have forced myself to make it work? Why when he's in a better home for him?
> 
> ...


Agreed. People (myself included) have sold or re-homed animals for a lot of reasons, not just that they can no longer afford the animal or care for it. Our animals are often pack animals and their happiness depends more on their environment and their animal pack than whether they are living in a 400 square foot rental or mansion or eating Ol Roy vs. Orijen. I have never re-homed an animal because I could no longer afford it or just couldn't be bothered with properly caring for it anymore, but those are not the only reasons why someone would or should consider re-homing or selling a dog.

I picked up an 11 year old GSD free off Craigslist and was spewing curses the whole way to the owner's home. When I actually met them and took the time to hear them out, I no longer had any ill will towards them for re-homing their dog. He was given a proper evaluation and vet care and adopted to live out his days as a companion to a couple working a huge cattle ranch. Couldn't have been a better win-win!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

katieliz said:


> ps...michelle, lots of people address their posts to someone's icon/screen name, likely no offense intended. take care.


I guess you weren't around for the fun.

It's a joke.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I think people get outraged when the dog is rehomed if the dog is viewed as disposable.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I am never around for the fun, and have a reputation far and wide for having no sense of humor, lol...


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I had 7 operations in 2013. I had people telling me I had to get rid of my dogs. I went into credit card debt boarding them but I would never give up my dogs. I even had a guy show up in my hospital room telling me what HE was going to do with MY dogs when I gave them to him. I told him," I'm NOT giving up my dogs." Ok It was a rough time. I came out of the last operation using a walker. Guess what's the first thing I did?--------- Yup; I went and got my dogs. LOL


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Well Nikitta, you made me cry...beautiful post. Although I have no sense of humor  i have a very soft heart, especially when it comes to these dogs. :wub:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Horses are completely different, they are MUCH more expensive to care for, and usually they're working animals (being ridden) and more similar to working dogs that are sold due to training involved. I had to sell my 2 horses when my health got really bad, I was out of work and just couldn't afford to care for them. And things got bad so suddenly, my savings were wiped out pretty quickly. My gelding was VERY well trained and I'd done a lot of showing with him, tons of people wanted him. My mare was an OTTB I'd trained and my farrier had fallen in love with her and told me years before if she was ever for sale to let her know. It crushed me, and still does, but in most cases its not the same as a dog. While the horse can be very much at risk in some cases, I've volunteered at a horse rescue, its not as if you can keep your horse in a 1 bedroom apartment with you if something bad happens.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

It's pretty simple for me. 

Are there legit reasons to rehome a pet? YES

Do most of the people rehoming pets have actual legit reasons? NO

I wont knock someone who has done all they can and can do no more. However, if I've learned anything, its that most people aren't doing it for legit reasons, they are doing it because they can.

We had one lady at an adoption event come in and tell us that she wanted to adopt another dog, but would have to get rid of her two other ones first because she couldn't afford them.......:help: Thankfully she did not go home with another dog and we never saw her again.

I'm sure when and if she rehomed her other dogs she had "legit" reasons for doing so.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Nikitta, I had a similar situation. It was shortly after I'd sold the horses, and my health continued to decline. I wasn't able to live alone any longer and was in and out of the hospital. While in the hospital my dad packed up my house, and was caring for my pets. He sent my cat to live with my brother and his girlfriend, and when I got out of the hospital I never got him back. I tried going through the police and court. I still get panic attacks so I won't go into that more... But I also found out my dad was trying to rehome my dogs. I wouldn't have made it through that time without them. I became severely depressed due to the health issues and having lost my horses, riding, training, and teaching were my identity. Some people consider it to have been manipulation, but I told my father I'd probably kill myself if he rehomed my dogs and I couldn't get them back. But it wasn't, it was just honestly speaking the truth and trying to get across to him. I actually left one hospital AMA to get my dogs and move in with a friend in Indianapolis, thats how I ended up here in this city. Once things were settled I ended up back in the hospital again but at that point my friend had no issue watching the dogs at home for me. They were, and frequently still are, what keeps me going. If I don't care about myself at all I never stop caring about them and their needs and the responsibility I have to them.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I just helped a young man rehome his 1.5 year old dog. I watched him cry as he made the commitment. I found the dog for him, a granddaughter of my Basha, went with him to get the dog at 8 weeks. He was a very successful businessman with crossfit gyms. Stuff happens - he lost his businesses, no job, his lease was up, he was moving in with mom temporarily until he moved out of the city and mom lives in an apartment with a no pet rule...mom cried and cried at giving up the dog as well.

I set them up with a family with 2 kids, who were waiting for a pup from me. I have known the wife/mother for 15 years from the stable where my horse lived....I spent a half day with all of them evaluating the situation with the kids and the dog. I know it was a much much much better situation for the dog than being taken to another city where the owner would get a job working 60+ hours a week (he has a law degree and plans to go to LA).....the dog is in a home with a stay mostly at home mom, a seven acre lot, a pond, 2 kids and the wherewithal to care for her.....There were alot of tears shed, but sometimes it is for the best to rehome the dog.

Lee


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have rehomed dogs. I rehomed them because they weren't getting what they deserved in my house, they deserved a home that cherishes them and will make them happy. I refuse to keep a dog that doesn't "fit" with myself and my other animals. It is not fair to that dog. I don't care how much crap I get for it, I will not keep an animal that is unhappy with me or is not attached to me, PERIOD. 

I live alone, I don't make a ton of money, I buy high quality, grain free, expensive dog food, I buy supplements for my dogs, I get Vet care for my dogs, they are spoiled rotten and get to go to all kinds of places with me. They are not mistreated or unloved in my house, they are my world and my life revolves around them, I love taking care of them and they are the reason why I get out of bed every morning, life wouldn't be worth living without them. 

My 2 boys that I have now, there is no way in heck that I would ever rehome them. I don't care if I only eat crackers and bread or go days without food, nothing can get me to part with them. We are all extremely bonded. :wub:

I think it's wrong when people rehome old pets because they are becoming too expensive or they don't want to watch them die or they want a new puppy.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Lee...another beautiful story with a happy ending for the dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lin said:


> Horses are completely different,


I think you completely missed my point.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I cant stand judgments being placed on some people who have to rehome. 
Theres always going to be that one person who lost all there money and there home and both there legs maybe an arm who managed to keep there dog always, but really who cares? 
If you rehome for good reasons then really no one has a right to judge you, also as someone pointed out here its important how you rehome.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdsar said:


> Yes. There are good reasons to rehome a dog. Each case is different, each person is different.
> 
> And people grow up. They mature. Things they did in the past don't always reflect who they are now. So it should always be on a case by case basis.


YES!

I agree with this 100%!

I am a lot more different now than I was 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with the general tone. I think rehoming is fine, as long as people are actually doing it for the best home for the dog and (to an extent) themselves, and not because they CAN or think they HAVE to, and it's not done over and over and over again. 

I rehomed a small dog that I had to my family some years ago. I adopted her from a shelter that I worked at. She was a fun little dog, but... we did not form a bond in the 1+ year I had her, and when we were living with roommates with dogs and I got another dog, she became very intolerant to them and shut down. She would get very snarky and retreat to her crate to hide because she was afraid of all of the chaos. Well, I was young, and was leading a very active life with roommates that I couldn't live without. So my family expressed interest in wanting her and I told them absolutely. She is so much happier now.

I got a pit bull with an ex, and when we split, he cried because he wanted that dog. We sent him back and forth for a while so that we could both see him, but he only worked part time while I was working long hours (he was home all day and spent most of his time with the dogs while we lived together) so when he asked if he could keep him I agreed. Best situation for both of them. I told him if he ever couldn't keep him for whatever reason, that he had to give him back and he agreed, but I don't think he will ever let that dog go. 

And I share another dog with an ex, we each get him for about 6 months out of the year, when the other is more busy, and it works out great. Best situation for him.

I don't agree with people saying they had to get rid of a dog like the previous poster did that the thread was started in regards to. You did not have to get rid of that dog. You could have made it work. Would it have been the best idea? Maybe not. But say that you did what was best for the dog and found it a better home when you fell on hard times and that you took care in placing it, and not "I got rid of it because I had to." Tone makes a huge difference, you know?

eta; and speaking of being different people, I definitely agree with that. I learned to never get a dog with a significant other again after the heartache of giving my Pit Bull to my ex.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I used to never understand how people could rehome a beloved pet. An animal they promised to love and cherish for the remainder of it's life just by taking it under their wing.

However at the time I had never in my life just not connected with a dog. My dogs have always become deeply bonded with me ultra fast. With Avery, Lincoln and Finn it was quite literally love at first sight. Nothing ever changed, from the first day I met each of them I knew they had to be mine. 

Kato on the other hand, we just never connected. I felt guilty for not connecting with him. I felt resentment towards him (as he was here and Avery wasn't)...no none of that was his fault and it wasn't fair to him. One of my buddies at work met him a couple of times and it was love at first sight...for weeks he joked about taking him. Then one day I asked if he was serious, he said he was completely. So Kato now lives a stones throw from me and with some super awesome ppl. I personally think I did right by him.


----------



## LoveSea (Aug 21, 2011)

Another family rehoming their beloved GSD they raised for 8 years - ended up being our family's "best dog ever". The family was very torn up, not an easy decision for them. They had a 2 year old child with special needs and a new baby and caring for a large dog as well was just too much. I could never imagine letting that great dog go, but, I have never been in this family's position, so I cannot judge.

But, because they could not keep him, we got 2 & 1/2 wonderful happy, but too short years with this special dog - He was my children and husband's first dog. He was my son's protector and shadow. We miss him every day. The family was in tears leaving this dog with us, but they knew he was going to a great home. 

When Rocky was sick and dying, we contacted the former owner. He came to see his old pal, tears in everyones eyes! It was real love and his former owner did what was best for everyone, even the dog, even though it was very hard for him. He loved him enough to see Rocky at the end of his life.

Another quick story - we recently adopted a 6 month old kitten from a shelter. Someone else had adopted him, but returned him because their other cats did not like him. Returning an animal is hard and very sad, but if they did not make the choice to return him we would not have been so lucky to get him! He is the best little cat ever and gets along fine with our mix dog. We don't have other cats and do not plan on getting any more, so we are the perfect home for him, the other just was not. People often think they have to stick in very hard, unhappy situations with an animal because they feel bad rehoming an animal, like it is a failure, but sometimes, like in our 2 cases, look at the happiness for the animal and family that can give them a good life!

Lauren43 - yes, that is what I am talking about! You felt bad and it was hard to rehome, but that was not helping the dog or you. Now the dog and his new owner is happy! Rehoming is not always bad. 

I do realize there is overcrowding in shelters and that not all animals are as lucky to get a happy ending, but if you can find a good fit for your pet, that is worth it.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I actually got the chills reading your words. I've thought about this many times. If something happened to my husband I wouldn't be able to afford to keep our house. And its very difficult to find a place to live that allows big dogs in the price range I could afford with the money I make. We have a plan for our dogs if something happens to the both of us....god parents so to speak that will take our boys if we die. But I don't know what I would do if I were alone and on my own. I don't have any children so I can only imagine what it would feel like to make decisions with that kind of pressure and responsibility.

But I do think there is a big difference between people who commit to an animal knowing they cannot take care of them properly than someone who can but circumstances change. And people who commit to an animal but life changes making the dog inconvenient.

So I guess my opinion is that there are selfless good reasons to rehome a dog. But there are too many selfish jerks dumping dogs, filling shelters & being PTS to get much sympathy.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

I suppose I'm going to be an outlier here and take a more* hardline position*. I don't agree with re-homing a pet. I might step out only as far to say as I understand it. Adopting a dog is as big of a commitment and responsibility as having children. And it requires a judgment call equally as significant. So if and when the undertaking of making the decision to adopt bears fruit, then one would assume the work going into that decision yields a long-term stability free from any potential pitfalls. 

So when a year or two later you find your life situation becoming so untenable as to having to surrender your pet, I view that as a lapse of judgment and a failure to anticipate variables at the very beginning. And with that, the question becomes: why are you wanting a pet to begin with?

German Shepherd Dogs bond deeply with their owners. It's an emotional and psychological bond that lasts a lifetime. GSD's depend on their owners, love their owners, and only want to be with their people. Imagine the anguish they go through when they are thrust into a new, strange home with strange people? They are terrified. Everyday they wake up and hope you're going to be there. I would never want to put any creature through such trauma. I love my guys far to much. And that's an unwavering commitment for me. 

I've had that bond tested before. Back before my two current GSD's, I had my GSD mix, Blue, who passed with her original family (mine) by her side at the ripe old age of 13. However, several years before I moved to Florida briefly. It was a tremendously challenging move from Michigan down there. Everything was changing. Work, school, friends, a home. I could have easily found that to be done without dragging Blue along. The question was even floated as to whether it might be best to move on without her. I never once gave it any serious thought. She traveled with me, stayed with me, and returned here to Michigan with me when I came back home. To me, beyond my love and my bond with her, she was family. And we we're a team.

So many pets are abandoned by their owners because they are no longer able to care for them, owing to financial, employment, martial status, etc. While some commenting on this thread agree there are proper ways to re-home and that avenue is fine, lets' face it, that's a minority of cases. Most dogs are tossed up to the local shelter, sold through Craigslist, or whatever other quick method could be found. And to those people, they failed their pets who now have to somehow manage without their owner, and they have disqualified themselves (in my eyes) from ever owning another pet again.

Tough stance? You bet.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

I live in a country where there are people who find themselves in hard financial positions, or just want to get rid of a mature dog... They try to sell it (without considering that people dont pay for old dogs).. If they dont get the money they want, they just leave it on the street, a shelter, put it down etc...

This is absolutely disgusting.

I can tell by the initial post the woman legitimately wants to give the dog a better environment and lifestyle. She cares where the dog ends up, and is not seeking financial compensation.

I think its very bad planning... I mean you don't just abandon your child... However if you can provide a better future for them.. Its the lesser of the evils..

There are situations where a family may honestly find a better place to place the dog... 

Instead of always attacking these people, its better to think of the dog, and try help them find suitable homes for the dogs... The alternative is a dead dog.. or a dog at a shelter..

As for her getting a new dog... I hope she does not repeat her mistakes!

I agree there should be some sort of process in purchasing a dog... Breeders need to be in touch and adequately brief the people they sell dogs to with regards to the commitment it is...
The problem is the really good breeders attract high premium for dogs, and sebsequently people who more often than not will CARE for that dog...
Breeders who dont breed properly, wont charge much.. they wont go through the correct testing, matching, certifications, and also are more likely to sell to anyone.. People often buy dogs on the cheap, and then realise that a dog costs a **** of a lot compared to what they paid...

Even if you bought your dog for €2000.... The actual costs of the dog, will by far exceed that.. 

People need to realise that owning dogs is a big responsibility..

I think countries should enforce a 'dog ownership licence exam'...
So that people understand what it means to own a dog...
Im talking costs.. Responsibilities... Etc... More competent and professional dog people should sort out what that would entail.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Waffle Iron said:


> I suppose I'm going to be an outlier here and take a more* hardline position*. I don't agree with re-homing a pet.. .....Tough stance? You bet.


I agree 200%. There had better be a HUGE catastrophe (owner passes away, put into old folks home, nothing less) before a commitment to a dog is broken. We flooded out of our home and had 3 male GSDs, 2 of them very large, and I managed to not only keep them, but keep them with me. I slept in a basement with them, and the home where we stayed for 6 months was not fenced, and they were happy because they were with me. The day I closed on a new home, they slept in the new house with me before we even had furniture. I never spent a night away from them, and they never felt afraid or even confused. I can't imagine what would have happened to them if I had decided that it was no longer convenient to keep them.

Susan


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have seen 2 cases in my career in rescue, that fully warranted the rehoming of the dog. 

Dog 1- child allergic. Hear me out. Family had dog, family had child. At 2 yo child developed sever asthma. Went to Dr. Child allergic to dog. Dog moved to basement. Child hospitalized multiple times for inability to breath. Mom moved out with child to dog free home. Child fine. Dog needed to be rehomed. 

Dog 2- family imported lovely dog from Europe. Dog huge part of family. Family home burns down. Dog survived. Family moved. Found a rental in same school district. One child has special needs. Landlord says GSD can come, but not inside the house. Owners ask if they can build a fence. No. Owners put in invisible fence. Still. Very small yard. Dog lives in crate in garage unless someone home and outside. They don't trust the invisible fence. Very very nice dog. Father gets home from work and sits in garage with dog for hours. Not good. 

Both if these cases, dog was rehomed. Appropriately.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I am both completely against and completely for rehoming in many cases. Cases where individuals got the dog without making a life long commitment, got the dog knowing their landlord didn't allow pets and it was only a matter of time. Got the dog "not knowing how big it would get" and so many other cases. They infuriate me. I want to hit someone. But I also know that the dog is better off. These are the types of situations that led to my dogs coming to me. Both Tessa and Emma were picked up as strays, but someone turned Logan over at a year old because their landlord didn't allow dogs. So they either got him as a puppy a year before knowing it was only a matter of time, or knowingly moved into a place that didn't allow dogs knowing it was only a matter of time. And that REALLY pisses me off. But at the same time, he was much better off with me. If only we could stop people like that from getting the pet in the first place. Its not the same thing at all as scenarios discussed here where someones life completely changes and it breaks their heart but they rehome because they feel its whats best for the dog. This is why rescues and breeders are so picky, trying to do what they can to foresee these situations. 

Waffle, there are a lot of things you can't anticipate. For me I went from working a great job and having 2 dogs, a cat, 2 horses, and fostering animals.... To homeless in a year. My health suddenly declined and I couldn't work much any longer, after trying to lease out the horses to keep them it came to the point of having to sell them which crushed me and still does. I further declined to the point I was unable to live alone and in the hospital while my dad packed up my house and put my things into storage for me. Then I slowly began to get back on my feet living with a friend and being a nanny and helping him with his photography when he was laid off from his cushy job. So I helped him switch to photography full time, which didn't pay the bills. He was evicted, his son and him moved up north to live with family. I didn't have that option, but I won't get into that complicated matter, my dad helped me as much as he could. I chose to live in my car with the dogs, I had a thick memory foam topper as my mattress and put the back seats down every night and unrolled it, rolled it up every morning for appearances. My experience with horses got me a new job training and teaching lessons where my dogs were welcome at the barn, I had plenty of places to take the dogs when I wasn't at work and found places to sleep safely at night. Once I'd had enough money and found a place to live we were back in a house again. Many people think (and flat out told me, I lost one friend because of it) I did the wrong thing by keeping my dogs. I wouldn't blame someone else who was in a similar situation and made the choice to rehome. But for me its the long term, and especially doing so much rescue work I know how quickly great cushy homes can change. I knew being homeless was short term and what was important was making sure my dogs needs were met during that time and ensuring they had a great home for their entire lives. But like said, its easy to say you'd live under a bridge with your dog if you had to. The reality is very different, and I was so lucky in so many ways. 

You speak of the bond, but not every dog does badly being rehomed. Yes it can be very tough in the beginning for all dogs. But again, I think about the long term. Most dogs will rebond with a new owner, which can be even deeper. In many cases its much better for the dog to be rehomed, there are so many cases I've seen that the dog should have be given up sooner... Neglect can be as bad as outright abuse. My 3 GSDs (4 if you consider the one growing up) have all been rescue dogs. Tessa was a rarity, and became my service dog. She was also the one that I'd thought long and hard and decided if something happened to me, it would be best to put her down. She would not have been ok without me. Logan I lost too young to a rare disorder, but I'm sure he would have been ok bond wise being rehomed. But if I had rehomed, I'd have no guarantee that he'd be cared for the rest of his life. When I place fosters, there's no guarantee. I check out the family, home checks, make them sign a contract that if anything happens they need to contact me prior to rehoming the dog. Some keep in contact with me for the rest of the dogs life, most don't. When I take a foster in, its different. They get the same love and care, they may bond with me as deeply (which makes it crushing when they rehome), but I KNOW they are not mine forever and am prepared for when that day comes to say goodbye. There is no lifelong guarantee, and so for MY dogs they aren't going anywhere bar my death. Now that Tessa has passed, if something happened to me I'm sure Emma would bond with someone else. But unless that I happens I have my own guarantee that all her needs will met and she will be healthy and happy under my watch until the day she dies. And thats the only real guarantee I have.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm committed to my dogs, but if there was a reason to rehome(females refused to get along or one may be happier in a different environment due to crate/rotate, etc. Then I'd happily rehome the one easiest to transition to a new place). 
But I don't go through dogs or add to my pack without extreme scrutiny. 
I want to add a pup soon, but I have a feeling it may upset the dynamics of the current 3 dogs relationship. I'm a bit hesitant because of that, and the fact that a couple are now entering their golden years. 
The one thing I'm NOT a fan of, is dogs being treated as a commodity, and changing hands constantly. There are a few people I know that do this, and do it responsibly. And there are those that do it strictly for the profit, dog is more of a piece of equipment than a companion/partner. Those people are ones that I can't respect. 
All three of my dogs could live without me. I may be their world in the moment, but in a dogs world, moments are fleeting.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> I don't judge people for their decision to rehome a dog if its in the best interest of the animal.


I think the best interest of the dog is to stay with its owner.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

martemchik said:


> I think the best interest of the dog is to stay with its owner.



I think its in your best interest to mind your own business.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> I think its in your best interest to mind your own business.


I'm just stating my opinion, calm yourself.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

martemchik said:


> I'm just stating my opinion, calm yourself.


How can your opinion determine whats best for every dog in every situation? Did they teach that in Accounting 101? You seem to have a habit of involving yourself in other people's business..


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Calm down......


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just my two cents but people that don't know the background of a story would be better served to mind their own business.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

martemchik said:


> I think the best interest of the dog is to stay with its owner.



Not if the owner does not want the dog. If the owner resents the money they spend on the dog, the time they have to put in to groom, feed, exercise the dog, the space the dog takes up, the dog is better off rehomed. Then, maybe the dog can have a life. 

And then you have those people that have a string of dogs below their names like me. Is it really in the best interest of the dog to have 1/10 or 1/15 of an owner, to live mostly kenneled for their own safety, rotated in and out of the house, rotated in and out of training, or to have a family where they have one or two owners for just themselves, or 1 or 2 other critters, and they will have a lot more opportunities to do stuff with their owners and with people that are not their owners?

It is really not a one-size-fits-all question. But I don't diss people for re-homing a dog. If they care at all, it is a tough enough decision; and if they don't, I certainly do not want to shame someone into changing their mind. 

We all see the puppy-dog sad eyes and think dogs that are being rehomed are such a sad lot. Some of us feel so grandiose that we think our dogs will just pine away without us. We aren't that important, really. Believe it or not, our dogs will attach themselves to other people and get over us.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

martemchik said:


> I think the best interest of the dog is to stay with its owner.


Disagree

What is best for the animal is not to always stay where it is currently. Wouldn't say this type of sweeping generalization is accurate


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

If i lost everything and ended up on the street tmrw, why would i put my loved one thru cold? Hunger? Or lack if medical attention? When i could re engage the rescue i adopted thru and work it out that way. 
Too many people rehome for sleeezy reasons but there are valid reasons and not everyone shoukd be thrown in the same melting pot.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax08 said:


> Just my two cents but people that don't know the background of a story would be better served to mind their own business.


Uhm, I think I missed something.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm sorry, but if I had to sleep in my car under a bridge during the winter, I don't think my dog would be just as happy as it would be living in a nice, warm house with a happy family. Just saying..


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Selzer brought up a good point,
Not wanting a dog could very well lead to resentment and abuse of the dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GatorDog said:


> I'm sorry, but if I had to sleep in my car under a bridge during the winter, I don't think my dog would be just as happy as it would be living in a nice, warm house with a happy family. Just saying..



I'm sure of it. I've seen your car.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

My dog would be quite happy in my car. Heated seats and everything.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I'm sure of it. I've seen your car.


It probably won't last another winter, and then we'd really be screwed.

But as long as its in the dog's "best interest"...


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

martemchik said:


> My dog would be quite happy in my car. Heated seats and everything.


From what Emily says,
I would be happy living in your car too.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

martemchik said:


> My dog would be quite happy in my car. Heated seats and everything.


If only we were all so lucky.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

martemchik said:


> My dog would be quite happy in my car. Heated seats and everything.


If you don't learn to count, you won't be able to keep that car. You'll be living in a garbage can.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

martemchik said:


> I think the best interest of the dog is to stay with its owner.


I hope you never got a dog from a breeder....


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I hope you never got a dog from a breeder....


I rescue all my show dogs.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hmmm.. I see both points.. Obviously, those that rehome for selfish, lazy reasons should be chastised and in my opinion, not allowed another animal (in general - some grow up and become responsible).. Those that are forced to rehome to benefit the dog are admirable, as I can't imagine how hard it would be... 

As to a dog carrying about a warm house over a cold car, wellll, speaking from experience, my dogs chose to be with me when I was sleeping in my car. When a chance for them to stay with a relative they knew and loved opened up, they refused to eat, were depressed, started chewing holes in themselves (obviously stating what different ones did, not each of them did all the above) and were lethargic. Once I took them back, it all changed - appetite, energy and hotspots healed... So not all dogs care about creature comforts over their loved ones.. Some may, but mine sure didn't..


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

it's never wise to generalize (martemchik). i think i know what you mean, but that one sentence generalization sounds, well, can i say pretty ridiculous and not get censored by our great board mods, lolol...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

martemchik said:


> I think the best interest of the dog is to stay with its owner.


I disagree.

Malice and I had no bond, there was no connection, she gladly would have left with anyone without looking back at me. There was no loyalty between us. I raised her and cared for her from when she was 11 weeks old to 10 months old and we had nothing between us. She got to go places with me like the beach, trails, stores, etc. She was exercized daily, played with daily, but we just "existed" together, there was no love. She's a million times happier in her new home, her owner adores her and now she's a frisbee dog. He loves her and is extremely happy with her. She is exactly where she needs to be, her owner is a good guy.

So in her case, it was in her best interest to be rehomed and I have ZERO regrets about not keeping her.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> If only we were all so lucky.


If we only were...


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Malice and I had no bond, there was no connection, she gladly would have left with anyone without looking back at me. There was no loyalty between us. I raised her and cared for her from when she was 11 weeks old to 10 months old and we had nothing between us. She got to go places with me like the beach, trails, stores, etc. She was exercized daily, played with daily, but we just "existed" together, there was no love. She's a million times happier in her new home, her owner adores her and now she's a frisbee dog. He loves her and is extremely happy with her. She is exactly where she needs to be, her owner is a good guy.
> 
> So in her case, it was in her best interest to be rehomed and I have ZERO regrets about not keeping her.



Yep this is pretty much how it was with Kato and I. We lived together. No love between us. The couple that took him are home more and absolutely adore him. No regrets about letting him go, I think he's happier there with them then he ever was with me.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

My dogs also preferred to be in the car with me. In fact many times they jumped back into the car when they didn't have to be! There were times I had them offleash, suddenly realized they weren't in sight, and then noticed them back in the car, having jumped through the window. They knew the car was home the same way a dog knows a house is their home. That lasted for years actually, one time I was gone and my roommates put Tessa on a cable outside, she tore the cable and jumped through the plastic covering a missing window to lay in my car. In the absence of being with me, she wanted in my car! 

It really depends on the individual situation. I know of cases of people living on the street and their dogs get better care than many in homes. Lots of physical activity, constantly being with their owner, can be better than locked in a crate most of the day, neglected or abused. And many of those people feed their dogs before themselves, and their dogs are what keep them going. There are specific charity organizations because of this, that provide outreach to ensure these pets are well cared for and all of their needs being met. 

Its easy to judge others. "Of all the preposterous assumptions of humanity, nothing exceeds the criticisms made of the habits of the poor by the well-housed, well-warmed, and well-fed." Herman Melville.


----------

